# Evironmentally friendly diorama making?



## DioramaBanana (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi all! I'm new to this sub (and new to diorama making!) and I'd like to embark on a project where I illustrate some of the issues humans are causing to our environment by way of diorama.
As a novice, I planned to use model railway scenery to help build the diorama (as I have a little bit of experience in that), but I've quickly found that some of the materials used may not be the most environmentally friendly (which wouldn't be the best thing for a model all about the environment!). Particularly using scatter grass which is essentially micoplastics.
So my questions are:

Has anyone found way around using microplastics or any other environmentally harmful materials? I wondered whether wool roving might work if cut up finely.
Apart from scatter grass and that polystyrene stuff used for carving out hills, is there any other particularly environmentally unfriendly aspects of model making I should be aware of?
I know that making a diorama is unlikely to be carbon neutral or anything, but I'd just like to do what I can within reason to minimise.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Before plastics - everyone used detrius they found in their yards. Nothing like nature to provide carbon neutral supplies. Of course you probably already know the products used to preserve them was extremely flammable and many a layout and/or dio caught fire easily, along with the rest of the room and sometimes the entire house....


----------

